# Anyone seen Observer?



## dmaskedfa

I sent my latest story to Observer a while ago, but didn't heard back.


----------



## Vader7476

His account says he hasn't logged on since October 29. No one can get in touch with him.


----------



## Gendo Ikari

I'm calling conspiracy.


----------



## Blackjack

Gendo Ikari said:


> I'm calling conspiracy.


----------



## Mac5689

dmaskedfa said:


> I sent my latest story to Observer a while ago, but didn't heard back.



I know i started sending him almost the whole chapter 13 of Getting Round At The Track (I'm still writing the final part of that chapter) part of it even before he last logged on here, and haven't heard a peep form him. 

i was kinda mad that he hadn't gotten back to me, i thought maybe he was ignoring me, but then i saw that new stories where being put up, so i thought maybe he was backed up with stories. but now hearing he hasn't been on in a month i can under stand why he hasn't gotten back to me.


----------



## Mac5689

Gendo Ikari said:


> I'm calling conspiracy.



how can you call a conspiracy, what has happen to even make you say that?


----------



## Vader7476

He's had health problems in the past. Let's hope nothing has happened, and that he's okay. Conrad hasn't even been able to get in touch with him, no one knows what's going on.


----------



## Kilo Cal

I sent him multiple parts to a story "a while" back (within the time frame we're talking about) and he replied that he was traveling and couldn't look at what I had sent "for a week or so." (Too lazy to document all this stuff with precise dates.) Haven't heard since. Nor has my story been posted.

What's with sudden disappearances on Dimensions? Danni, Kelli Grrl, and now Observer? Sounds like it could be the plot line for a story.

Kilo Cal


----------



## Matt L.

I sent Observer a Thanksgiving holiday greeting and thought something was odd because he usually replies back right away. However, I do know he does travel often, so hopefully he's just out of town and not ill.


----------



## Mac5689

Mac5689 said:


> I know i started sending him almost the whole chapter 13 of Getting Round At The Track (I'm still writing the final part of that chapter) part of it even before he last logged on here, and haven't heard a peep form him.
> 
> i was kinda mad that he hadn't gotten back to me, i thought maybe he was ignoring me, but then i saw that new stories where being put up, so i thought maybe he was backed up with stories. but now hearing he hasn't been on in a month i can under stand why he hasn't gotten back to me.



I went back and checked the sent dates on my E-mails to Observer about Getting Round At The Track, and i was wrong, i sent the first part of CH 13 to him about a week before he last signed on here and then the second part the day that he did last sign on. 

I hope he isn't Ill either.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I would wager our good friend Observer is taking a break from a site where he spent years of his life giving his time at no real benefit to himself, only to have some little pissant blame him for everything that was "wrong" with the Library he was Curator of.

Just a guess.


----------



## Mathias

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I would wager our good friend Observer is taking a break from a site where he spent years of his life giving his time at no real benefit to himself, only to have some little pissant blame him for everything that was "wrong" with the Library he was Curator of.
> 
> Just a guess.



I'd actually say it was quite a few pissants who take this place entirely too seriously...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Fine, I was generalizing


----------



## Vader7476

Right, but the thing is, I think he usually tells Conrad when he's going to be on vacation or gone for extended periods. I think. I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Yeah, but that's like telling your landlord you'll be out of town for a bit, so don't worry if no one's home for a few days. I'm suggesting Observer is treating it like DM is no longer his home.


----------



## IrishBard

all I can say is that I hope he's well, but he's got his work cut out when he gets back.


----------



## Webmaster

I have not heard from Observer in weeks. PMs and emails have gone unanswered. He and I were in the middle of working on some very positive changes when he went silent. I am certain he did not simply leave. If Observer is gone, we have lost a very great resource. Not everyone always agreed with him, but I cannot imagine anyone more dedicated to his work here. So let's all hope O is okay.


----------



## Vader7476

Here, here. 

Are you going to be implementing those changes, or waiting?


----------



## Mac5689

Webmaster said:


> I have not heard from Observer in weeks. PMs and emails have gone unanswered. He and I were in the middle of working on some very positive changes when he went silent. I am certain he did not simply leave. If Observer is gone, we have lost a very great resource. Not everyone always agreed with him, but I cannot imagine anyone more dedicated to his work here. So let's all hope O is okay.



I know i'm one of those people who haven't seen eye to eye with Observer sometimes, but i do respect him and have listened to what he had to say about my writing. 

And i hope he is ok as well, i feel a bit sad now because i just finished writing chapter 13 and he is not here to crotchet my writing, something i always look forward to when i send him my writings. 

well for now i guess Getting Round At The Track is in a holding pattern.


----------



## Webmaster

Vader7476 said:


> Here, here.
> 
> Are you going to be implementing those changes, or waiting?



I've been postponing them in the hope of still hearing from Observer. Not knowing at all what happened is not a good thing.


----------



## Vader7476

No, not at all. Let's hope we get some good news soon.


----------



## exile in thighville

Mathias said:


> I'd actually say it was quite a few pissants who take this place entirely too seriously...


..........


----------



## tankgirl

Well, then, prayers and hopes and wishes and all that, eh?
Seriously. Hope it's nothing serious. Heh.
:blink:


----------



## kioewen

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I would wager our good friend Observer is taking a break from a site where he spent years of his life giving his time at no real benefit to himself, only to have some little pissant blame him for everything that was "wrong" with the Library he was Curator of.
> 
> Just a guess.


YES. I wouldn't be surprised if this was the case. I was astonished at how that whole situation went down, and even though I'm not a reader of the Library, I thought Observer's side was right about everything there. I couldn't believe he lost that battle.

There comes a point where you feel like saying "Forget it all," in those situations.

Also, here's an interesting point. Many of the people who were complaining said that they wouldn't want to be a part of Dimensions if it had such-and-such content. Well, that works both ways. Perhaps Observer reflected that he didn't like the oppressive spirit that he was seeing here, and left. It's possible. But that's just total speculation.


----------



## dmaskedfa

So, should we wait to find out one way or another before posting anything?


----------



## Webmaster

No, we need to go on, and I'll put the necessary mechanisms in place shortly.


----------



## tankgirl

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I would wager our good friend Observer is taking a break from a site where he spent years of his life giving his time at no real benefit to himself, only to have some little pissant blame him for everything that was "wrong" with the Library he was Curator of.
> 
> Just a guess.


 
I was wondering: When did that happen? ....Who would DARE...? What thread/post whatever? Or was it deleted and I missed it?

In other news, looks like his account was active on the 26th this December.
Still no news though, I take it?


----------



## Mac5689

tankgirl said:


> I was wondering: When did that happen? ....Who would DARE...? What thread/post whatever? Or was it deleted and I missed it?
> 
> In other news, looks like his account was active on the 26th this December.
> Still no news though, I take it?



He must of not been on long, cuz i find it odd that he didn't see this thread and not drop a line saying that he was busy. Unless he didn't see the thread or it wasn't him who logged in.

i just realized that thats the same day i told him that i was putting up the 13th chapter of Getting Round At The Track.


----------



## Scx

We had had our differences of opinion. I can't vouch for him, but I always could see his point of view and was able to respect same, even without agreement.

I'd just like to add my voice (a rusty baritone, I should mention) to the chorus approving of what he was and had done for us here.

If and/or when he returns, he'll be welcome.

_Scx_


----------



## samster

If Observer is gone from this site it will be a great loss as he has been THE key player in building up the quantity and quality of fiction posting. He's certainly been a great help to me in moving a story from an idea to something people can read.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

tankgirl said:


> I was wondering: When did that happen? ....Who would DARE...? What thread/post whatever? Or was it deleted and I missed it?
> 
> In other news, looks like his account was active on the 26th this December.
> Still no news though, I take it?



To be perfectly honest, I'm a bit fuzzy on the details myself, as I wasn't active when it happened. I'm also still not entirely sure how far reaching the effects are.


----------



## tankgirl

Ehhhh, maybe it was modded or sommat. I almost would bet so.
But still disturbing. I hope, if he is gone, that he comes back- if not now, at least when he's ready to. *shrug* And if he's not, well....
Either way, he has done more for this library than most in combinations.
That means, REALLY big shoes to fill.
And really big gaps to cover.
I hope he is, at least, in good health.


----------



## Observer

To all my friends at Dimensions:

On Oct 29 of last year I collapsed and was rushed to emergency, My condition was diagnosed as blockage of my heart arteries and required quadruple bypass surgery with an induced coma for three weeks.

I have spent the last seven weeks in rehab with no access to the Internet except for one day on a borrowed laptop. At that point I was too weak to use it for any length of time and did not repeat he edffort. In December I had a business associate send an e-mail to Conrad explaining the situation but do not know if it was recieved. 

I am now home and on dialysis; also learning to walk agaion. Fortunately my mind does not seem to have been affected. I estimate it will be several months before I will be actively involved on the Internet as it takes me forever to type. However, I do want to say "thank you" for all the supportive posts. Its nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Matt L.

I'm so sorry about your illness and hope your recovery is smooth. You're a hero too me and in my prayers.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sorry to hear about your illness, O. Hope you have a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Santaclear

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Observer.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Glad you're (relatively) OK, Observer! You've definitely been missed. Re the typing; you might want to consider Dragon Naturally Speaking v.10 or similar voice recognition software? Amazingly accurate and easy to use. Light years beyond the early versions. 

In any case, welcome back and let us know how we can support you? :bow:


----------



## Risible

O! So happy to hear from you, though I'm sorry to hear of your medical difficulties. Chuck and I have missed you.


----------



## Cat

Observer, glad to hear you're on the road to recovery. I hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## IrishBard

sorry to hear what happened to you, mate. I wish you the best and hope to see you back here as soon as you're healthy.


----------



## Blame Picasso

Observer-

Get well soon my friend!!

Rob


----------



## Tad

Glad to hear that you are on the road to recovery, but sorry about all that you've been through.

Also I'll second Dragon Naturally speaking, my son has used it and it is quite good...although that depends too on how much energy you have for talking at the moment.


----------



## Perry White

My heart goes out to you, and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mac5689

I'm sorry to hear of what happen.

here's to a healthy recovery.


----------



## RVGleason

You're in my thoughts and prayers. Get better soon, my friend.

RV :eat1:


----------



## Scx

Please place one more voice in the 'good to see you again' column.

_Scx_


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Good to see you are still among the living and the Dimensions-ing! Sorry to hear you need recovering, but hope it goes well nonetheless.


----------



## Kilo Cal

Once again you prove, though I'm sure you wish you hadn't, that true life stories are much more astounding than fiction. Three weeks in a coma?? Wow!


----------



## Jes

Observer, what a shocking story! I'm so sorry that your wife couldn't post using your acct., to let people know what was going on with you. I'm sure you would've gotten a lot of support (and people would've known where you went!). 

How are you doing now? Is your wife able to hold down the fort, I hope? Get well soon.


----------



## dmaskedfa

I'm sorry to hear of what happen. Get well soon.


----------



## Borghen

Best wishes!


----------



## Observer

Wow - am back on line and just read through all the warm thoughts. Thanks everyone! I've missed you too!

I also just cleaned out my jammed in box, so anyone wanting to send me a PM can get through. I should, however, state that I'm having to ration my online time. This means that you shouldn't expect lightening fast responses.


----------



## Mac5689

Glad to hear that you are doing better.


----------



## Perry White

:smitten:

Whoa, super glad to hear from you. You've been gone so long, what ended up happening?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Hey mate! Good ta see ya again. Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Lou Grant

So glad to hear from you again, O. :bow::bow::bow:



Observer said:


> Wow - am back on line and just read through all the warm thoughts. Thanks everyone! I've missed you too!
> 
> I also just cleaned out my jammed in box, so anyone wanting to send me a PM can get through. I should, however, state that I'm having to ration my online time. This means that you shouldn't expect lightening fast responses.


----------



## Matt L.

Welcome back! You've been missed.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

Happy to read this, Observer!


----------



## Blame Picasso

Hey Observer- it's great to hear from you! I hope you're on the mend!

Rob


----------

